# Magic Mountain Opening Day 19-20.  The 2nd greatest opening ever....12/7



## RustyGroomer (Dec 8, 2019)

The nearly impossible task of one upping last year's November opening was almost matched.  Mark it down as another legendary day in the Magic books.

We arrived around 7:30 in the lot & randomly parked next to some NYer jamming Dead tunes.  After a hello & upon further review, it's established the man is none other than KustytheClown...

Introductions take place, hugs are had & now it's time to get our Magic on for the 1st time in many months.  


Dave gets the A-OK from Headquarters



Expectations turn to rewards very quickly from there...

MMP   The Trick


Kusty  Twilight



Others...


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 8, 2019)

MNIAW   Black


More Twilight  MMP


Bob


Bankmang


Always Magical...


----------



## MMP (Dec 8, 2019)

As always, thanks for the camera work.  Great and exhausting day with a solid crew. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2019)

Great pics! What kind of camera are you taking out on the hill?


----------



## slatham (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks Greg, not the same as being there but can feel the vibe through the pics. Looking forward to getting up there soon.


----------



## jimk (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 9, 2019)

Greg said:


> Great pics! What kind of camera are you taking out on the hill?



Thank you!  Canon M6.  I used to carry a camera pack for pics.  This fits right in my goggle pouch of my jacket.  So much easier.  Just makes me look fat.

More Kusty


----------



## MG Skier (Dec 9, 2019)

It was a great day! I was there as well. How can you go wrong with back to back opening days like we had!

Legendary!


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2019)

RustyGroomer said:


> Thank you!  Canon M6.  I used to carry a camera pack for pics.  This fits right in my goggle pouch of my jacket.  So much easier.  Just makes me look fat.
> 
> More Kusty



Kit lens?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 9, 2019)

Really great day skiing with you guys. I’ve got an untouched quad pack so we’ll surely do it again

The Grateful Dead are the great unifiers


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 9, 2019)

I used this cheap ass lens with EF adapter.  1st time for skiing pics.  
Don't recall zooming once.  Kit lens works great too.  

https://www.amazon.com/Canon-55-250...keywords=canon+50-250mm&qid=1575903182&sr=8-5


----------



## Harvey (Dec 9, 2019)

RustyGroomer said:


> The nearly impossible task of one upping last year's November opening was almost matched.  Mark it down as another legendary day in the Magic books.
> 
> We arrived around 7:30 in the lot & randomly parked next to some NYer jamming Dead tunes.  After a hello & upon further review it's established this is man was KustytheClown...
> 
> ...



Great work, we expect nothing less!


----------



## MMP (Mar 31, 2020)

Bump

This was good day. 

Stay healthy everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

